# Testing old grinders.



## WildPath Dave (May 3, 2021)

Hi all,

New to the gang but something of slightly rusty coffee fanboy. A long long time ago I had a Gaggia Tebe which I loved to tinker with as far as I was aware it was a classic with a funny outfit on. Long story short it broke, circumstances meant I shelved it and when I came to digging it out it looks like it has been abandoned when I moved. so for the last few years been making do with stove tops, campfires and an aero press.

Now Im looking at a new machine probably in the Gaggia classic / silvia or if I can scrounge the money a 2nd hand lelit MaraX.

*So to the actual question.....*

I have an old "Briel Moka" stepped burr grinder which seems to be able to produce a decent range of grinds but have no clue if it is up to the job to complement a new machine. my choice is to stick with it for the time being or see if I can get a machine/grinder bundle deal like the one Gaggia Direct has at the moment.

Is there a way to gauge the grind on my current machine without having to run it through a machine?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Your grinder may not quite be up to the task of espresso....check out our classifieds some nice reasonably priced used espresso capable grinders there.


----------



## WildPath Dave (May 3, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Your grinder may not quite be up to the task of espresso....check out our classifieds some nice reasonably priced used espresso capable grinders there.


 Wondering why that may be the case and the question is basically how do I find out if it is?

To me at its finest it looks almost too fine but with no machine to run it through yet I was hoping there may be another way to test it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@WildPath Dave The only way is to try it. It's worth making the point that finess of grind, or the ability to choke the machine, doesn't mean it's OK for espresso.


----------

